# Ammonia Level??????



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i've had my fish tank setup for about 2 yrs and for the past yeah the ammonia level is at 8.0 which is really really bad but the fish are very healty!!!!!!!! does anyone know why my fish have lived for 2 years in this tank with the ammonia level at 8.0?????????????

:rock:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

If you don't start knocking on the wood, they won't last any longer.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah but the water has been the same for over a year and they are as stong as possible


----------

